# Priming Eheim 2215



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys. so i'm having some trouble priming my eheim 2215. i tried to google it but the solutions given are further down the problem ladder than i am currently at. But anyway, i cant seem to prime my 2215, water isnt even going in thru the inlet tube. im stumped. any ideas?


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

_KT, Here's a youtube video on cleaning and priming - helped me when I first started up my 2215.

asiandude666's Channel - YouTube

Start with power off, turn quick release valve to "off" position on outlet hose. Plug in unit - it should suck water from inlet hose into the tank -wait as it fills canister - open outlet valve.


----------



## _ kT (Feb 22, 2012)

the water isn't being sucked into the inlet hose :/


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The easiest way to prime is to:


turn the pump off
suck on the outlet hose to create a gravity fed siphon (while the intake is still on the tank)
put the outlet back on the tank
plug the filter back in

If that doesn't work there is a stopage/blockage/kink in the line and this needs to be removed before re-doing steps 1 - 4 above.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

